# Recycling DIY gear



## Viper_SA (19/4/15)

So, after a few DIY mixes I was looking at the empty bottles, thinking "what can I do with these?".
Well, obviously the empty nicotine and flavor bottles make ideal drippers. Could even make a nice gift with a DIY juice for someone. (@Melinda and @Derick thanks for those silver labels on your bottles, peels right off without leaving a sticky mess behind)

I breed mice and rats for my ever-growing snake collection, and plastic being plastic, the water bottles always start leaking on their threads. A bit expensive to drive around looking for the right sized bottles and that will not be needing a refill daily. Problem solved! This is an empty PG bottle from Skyblue that works like a charm! 250ml means weekly filling for 4 adult mice

Reactions: Like 5


----------

